# IT job opportunities in Nova Scotia



## sameerausekar (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi There,

Wanted to know about IT job market in Nova Scotia. Also, standard of living in Nova Scotia along with f Safety, Education. 

Expert advise is appreciated. 

Thanks


----------

